# 4x4x4 - May 22-28, 2006



## dougreed (May 24, 2006)

1. U L2 B' f L B L2 r2 U' r' F' L' f r f2 U' r2 R D' u U' f2 D2 u' L' u2 U L2 r2 f2 L' D' u U B2 F L' D' L r2

2. f L r' R2 U r' D2 L F' R f U' R' f2 D2 r D u2 U f2 F' D L' r2 R F2 D' r f' F2 r2 D2 u U f2 r D2 u' U2 L2 

3. D' r2 R u2 F' U L u2 f L' B' f F D u' U f2 r2 R' B F D2 u' L f' u' r B' f2 U' f2 F2 D2 f D u' U L' r R'

4. B' f2 R' D' u U F' D2 u2 U2 B' f2 F' D' U R' U' r F2 R D' B' F' R u2 U2 R U' B2 F2 r u L' r' R f F2 D f r'

5. D2 f F' u' F u F R B2 f2 U2 r' R D2 u B2 R2 D' B L B2 D' F u U f2 u2 r B f F2 r' B' r' B D' r2 D2 U' B2


----------



## Erik (May 25, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:28.38
Times: 1:29.64, (1:24.64), 1:27.00, (1:42.70), 1:28.49

Gosh! This average is very good! sub-90


----------



## mmwfung (May 25, 2006)

Average: 1:01.01
Times: (56.08), 57.98, (1:06.60) P, 1:00.13 P, 1:04.92 O

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. I am not happy with the 1:06 because the solve felt very slow . 

Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (May 25, 2006)

Wow Michael, that is a sweet average! Do you use the 2-at-a-time method?


----------



## mmwfung (May 25, 2006)

No, I use 6-at-a-time method. I think it is much faster than the 2-at-a-time method.

Michael Fung


----------



## FrankMorris (May 26, 2006)

Frank Morris
Average: 1:08.27
Times: (1:05.96), (1:18.01), 1:10.38, 1:07.61, 1:06.84

Great average Michael!


----------

